
Spreadsheet: Virus Data - godmode2019
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/0/d/169AP3oaJZSMTquxtrkgFYMSp4gTApLTTWqo25qCpjL0/htmlview
======
godmode2019
"The Event 201 scenario Event 201 simulates an outbreak of a novel zoonotic
coronavirus transmitted from bats to pigs to people that eventually becomes
efficiently transmissible from person to person, leading to a severe pandemic.
The pathogen and the disease it causes are modeled largely on SARS, but it is
more transmissible in the community setting by people with mild symptoms."

------
godmode2019
Graphical version.

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
godmode2019
Videos of the october event

[http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/videos.html](http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/videos.html)

------
godmode2019
"

The scenario ends at the 18-month point, with 65 million deaths. The pandemic
is beginning to slow due to the decreasing number of susceptible people. The
pandemic will continue at some rate until there is an effective vaccine or
until 80-90 % of the global population has been exposed. From that point on,
it is likely to be an endemic childhood disease."

[http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/scenario.htm...](http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/scenario.html)

